
GERT: Go that runs bare-metal on armv7a SOCs - blacksmythe
https://github.com/ycoroneos/G.E.R.T#readme
======
jagger27
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15591847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15591847)
(3 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14590847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14590847)
(4 months ago)

------
deepnotderp
Very cool, might want to take a look at Akaros as well. Porting this to RISC-V
would be even better and potentially even more useful.

